# Legion Of One & Knights Of Bretonnia ( Major Spoiler Alert ! )



## Lord Mephiston (Sep 16, 2010)

Well I just recieved my copies of Garro : LoO, Knights, Victories of Space Marines and Fall Of Damnos yesterday. 

Just finished the audiobook and it's the best audiobook I've ever listened to. Even better than Raven's flight IMO. 

I'd give it a 10/10. An absolute must have for fans of the HH series. 

Loken is back ! And he's gone bonkers :crazy:. What else could you ask for ? :biggrin:

And about Knights, I must say that this is the best cover art for a Warhammer omnibus that i have seen till now. Very badass looking knight on the cover. I'm glad that WHF fantasy cover art is coming up to the levels of WH40k art k:.

As for the story, same author of the Word Bearer series, which was an absolute blast to read, so looking forward to it...

P.S. I was wondering how the hell did Malcador, all the way back on earth, know that Loken was still alive on Isstvan 3 ? And if he did know that, then could he have at least warned Garro that the man's lost his marbles ?


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

You must be as bonkers as Loken if you thought it deserved a 10/10.


----------



## Lord Mephiston (Sep 16, 2010)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> You must be as bonkers as Loken if you thought it deserved a 10/10.


I am Cerberus, guardian of the gates of hell, and if you don't like this audiobook then you are a traitor! *pulls out chainsword* :biggrin:

Anyways, anyone care to answer my question ? i.e. How did Malcador knowthat the guy's still alive ?

P.S. Knights is a very well witten book that paints a very accurate picture of life in Bretonnia.


----------



## Lord Lorne Walkier (Jul 19, 2009)

Lord Mephiston said:


> I am Cerberus, guardian of the gates of hell, and if you don't like this audiobook then you are a traitor! *pulls out chainsword* :biggrin:
> 
> Anyways, anyone care to answer my question ? i.e. How did Malcador knowthat the guy's still alive ?


First off, yes he is a traitor and i think it has effected his view of what is good. It might just be that our chosen viewpoint "in game" affects our opinion in the "real world". I am a unashamed fan of the Loyalists and of the Empire. The Ordo Malleus is my viewpoint "in game". When i read stories about the Loyalists surviving the Heresy and those who turned on them, i think i like it more. CotE has a Emperors Children viewpoint "in game" (wild guess). I would think that hearing for sure that Loken lives might make him a bit sad. 

Now as to how Malcador could have known that Loken was alive. As some one who has been saying this would happen for years now, i have given this much thought. I personally think that the Emperor had a hand in saving Loken and any other Survivors. I think the loyalists Astartes survivors had the help of "Divine Intervention." Some will confuse this for its cousin "Plot Armour". This is how Malcador knows, the Emperor told him. Tarvtis said that it was going to take a "Miracle" for any of them to survive. Many have gone to extreme length to explain how unlikely surviving what Horus threw at the survivors could be. The Loyalists did not even bother running for cover. yet still we now know at least 1 made it. I even have a name for this Miricle/ Divine Intervention. I stumbled onto it while researching for background fluff to support my thoughts that Faith could protect you in 40k. The fact that it comes from the background of the very group these Astartes go on to form now almost seems to easy. 


The Shrouding


----------



## Roninman (Jul 23, 2010)

Loken surviving is biggest bullshit of whole HH series. I liked his character same way that all others did but he had to die. Another miss for Ben Counter for writing it that way. It was way too obvious in that book. Almost like from typical hollywood movie. Sometimes i almost get feeling that BL is holding authors hands for not killing persons that could sell well in later novels. Every fight too has to be epic, not simply bullet in brains.

This audiobook however im quite interested in getting and hopefully will be first to truly enjoy. They are usually just were short.

Knights of Bretonnia is must buy, friend that has those novels been praising them alot.


----------



## AK74Bob (Oct 2, 2010)

I don't get the audio books, so someone needs to put spoilers so I know what happens.:biggrin:


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

AK74Bob said:


> I don't get the audio books, so someone needs to put spoilers so I know what happnes.:biggrin:





Garro arives on Isstvan III > Comes across some random human survivors, which turn out to be hosts of Nurgle's plagues > Meets some crazy Astartes who turns out to be Loken > Garro leaves Isstvan III. Thats pretty much it.


----------



## Dead.Blue.Clown (Nov 27, 2009)

Roninman said:


> Sometimes i almost get feeling that BL is holding authors hands for not killing persons that could sell well in later novels. Every fight too has to be epic, not simply bullet in brains.


The truth is much less conspiracy-tastic.

Loken is Dan's character, and he always intended Loken to survive. He has things he wants Loken to do in the rest of the series. It's as simple as that.


----------



## AK74Bob (Oct 2, 2010)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Garro arives on Isstvan III > Comes across some random human survivors, which turn out to be hosts of Nurgle's plagues > Meets some crazy Astartes who turns out to be Loken > Garro leaves Isstvan III. Thats pretty much it.




Does Loken go with Garro? And is Loken crazy like a bloodthirsty killing machine "crazy" or been corrupted by chaos "crazy"?


----------



## Roninman (Jul 23, 2010)

Dead.Blue.Clown said:


> The truth is much less conspiracy-tastic.
> 
> Loken is Dan's character, and he always intended Loken to survive. He has things he wants Loken to do in the rest of the series. It's as simple as that.


I actually meant the way that Loken was supposed to be dead. Way too obvious and there could have been hundred better ways to finish that novel. Counter can write good action but i think Galaxy in Flames is one of weaker novels in whole HH series. Anyway i try to get over it.

Anthony Reynold's Word Bearer series i enjoyed very much, havent read any of his fantasy books although i had Mark of Chaos at my bookself for years along with maybe 50 other books that need to be reading. But i read somewhere he personally thinks that Knights book is his best novel. So i look forward to it very much.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

AK74Bob said:


> Does Loken go with Garro? And is Loken crazy like a bloodthirsty killing machine "crazy" or been corrupted by chaos "crazy"?




Loken does go with Garro, and, is not corrupted by chaos but thinks that everyone around him is.


----------



## AK74Bob (Oct 2, 2010)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Loken does go with Garro, and, is not corrupted by chaos but thinks that everyone around him is.


Thanks BoK!


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

I just finished listening to "Legio of One" while painting and Have to say I enjoyed it! I am really excited that Loken has returned. I wish GW would put out a supplement with stats for some of these special characters and concepts for continued use of loyalist units from the traitor legions. This might not be a fan favorite idea but I would like it.

Doc


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Lord Mephiston said:


> Loken is back ! And he's gone bonkers :crazy:. What else could you ask for ? :biggrin:


How about Loken _not_ coming back?

I couldn't care less whether James Swallow has had one of those rare moments, where he's pulled something pretty sweet out of the bag - Loken should remain dead. His death was part of the *greater sacrifice *by the loyal. Noble. Remnants of the Lost Legions

In my opinion, this audiobook has kinda sullied several of the themes from the opening trilogy

On the other hand, I guess I'll wait to hear it myself, first :headbutt:


----------

